# Au-Pair!



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

*-*

-


----------



## Lazerdoodle (Jun 10, 2012)

That is really awesome. I've found that forcing yourself out of your comfort zone is a great way to really challenge anxiety. That's a really brave thing to do!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

That sounds very exciting. Good luck!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

That's brilliant! Well done! 
I'm sure that this will be such a great experience for you! 

I'm doing something similar at the end of the summer and I'm quite nervous about it but I think that it'll be so beneficial in the long run!  Plus, it's a chance to experience living in a new place and you'll probably end up fluent in the language of the country you're moving to, if you're not already  (I'm not :lol)

Well done for agreeing to it!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

TheRealM said:


> I have just said yes to be an Au-Pair next year.. Which means that I'm going to move out of my parents house (out of the country actually!:afr), have to speak another language and be really independent.. I'm going to live with a family that I don't know.. I don't know why I said yes, but I do think that this will be good for me and my self esteem.
> 
> I'm so scared, but at the same time I'm really excited!


Good for you! I'm sure you'll grow tremendously because of this!


----------

